# Painters



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Paradox said:


> If your dad is a successful, well-known commercial painter in town, I think you've found the perfect candidate for a free and emotionally involved mentor. He understands your market and your own personal strengths and weaknesses than anyone on this site ever will. I get the feeling he'll give you realistic advice.


Never had worked with him, parents divorced . Just big name in the city. With my last name I have net set up , just need to gain the experince


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Im telling you, your putting to much weight on the name.


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Im telling you, your putting to much weight on the name.


No gain john, honest the truth . Not the one to brag because I grew up doing everything on my own with out my dad and I plan on doing that with my work. Never called him asking for anything in my life. I'm straight independent and plan to keep it like that. Earn every way like everyone on here. I do think my name well help
Me in the future but like you said your last name is just as good as your quality. So I want to Carry that all the way with me. Trust me when I do work I'll start thinking about want you told me. I appreciate that so much. You don't know how much you already influence me. If anything if I
Do Good in the future I have to thank you and everyone on here.


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Damn iphone messing up my grammar


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Painting can be a detail game. If you like obsessively looking for pinholes, checking sheen, sanding, cleaning, touching up, making sure every square foot of a 10 square foot building is right then painting is the path for you. If you don't have the patience to fix your typing you may not enjoy fixing your painting.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Metro M & L said:


> Painting can be a detail game. If you like obsessively looking for pinholes, checking sheen, sanding, cleaning, touching up, making sure every square foot of a 10 square foot building is right then painting is the path for you. If you don't have the patience to fix your typing you may not enjoy fixing your painting.


And definitely don't paint with your iPhone:jester:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

hdavis said:


> And definitely don't paint with your iPhone:jester:



My droid is the only way I will paint :laughing:

"Zeke, I got a patch at the Smith Job" :thumbsup:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

You sound like a Jerry Springer show. Stop talking about your daddy. Start talking about your skills. I suspect I have been painting as long as you have been alive. regardless if I am right or not...You need to stop talking about "daddy" and worry about you and yours.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> You sound like a Jerry Springer show. Stop talking about your daddy. Start talking about your skills. I suspect I have been painting as long as you have been alive. regardless if I am right or not...You need to stop talking about "daddy" and worry about you and yours.



Hes getting there :thumbsup:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Hes getting there :thumbsup:


I hope so. Painting is the one trade I know enough to give advice about... Best advice I can give is to always talk to a rep.document all comunication with a rep and you will never have a problem...


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

J & S you gonna be a pro real soon .


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> I hope so. Painting is the one trade I know enough to give advice about... Best advice I can give is to always talk to a rep.document all comunication with a rep and you will never have a problem...


Jaws is giving me best advice ever and doing what I have to do to get there


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Eaglei said:


> J & S you gonna be a pro real soon .


Thank sir I'm going to strive and gain as much skills as I can


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

J&Smccomas said:


> Jaws is giving me best advice ever and doing what I have to do to get there



Thats enough of that, rook. Getting out of hand :thumbsup: I think we feel the full brunt of your thanks at this point. 

You may be to polite for the trades.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Thats enough of that, rook. Getting out of hand :thumbsup: I think we feel the full brunt of your thanks at this point.
> 
> You may be to polite for the trades.


But me love you long time...:jester:


----------



## PoolRepairsOnly (Jan 18, 2012)

Deleted.


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

PoolRepairsOnly said:


> Deleted.


Much appreciated sir


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Thats enough of that, rook. Getting out of hand :thumbsup: I think we feel the full brunt of your thanks at this point.
> 
> You may be to polite for the trades.


I'm just really grateful in life for things in life lol


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm cut off from long islands lol


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Coming from someone who grew up in the business, I know what it's like to have your dad be one of the big guys around the area. When I went off on my own, it took a long time to build my own name, and I am still doing it. But I can tell you how good of a feeling it is when your dad starts treating you as an equal and even asks for your input on certain projects. 

I'm not sure what your relationship with your dad is, but family is very important. Don't think you have to go it 100% on your own. Don't be afraid to ask for help from time to time. I'm not talking about "hey dad, I need some money," I'm talking about "hey, dad here's some stuff I'm working on, can I run it by you and get some feedback on it."


----------

